# (Restore) WordPad problem!!!...Plz Help!



## Midnight6333 (Sep 17, 2006)

I've been writing things in a wordpad document for a month now...updating it an saving..I just saved it a hour ago...and went back to it and everything is gone....its blank (disappered?) I thought it was a glitch so I had shutdown my computer and restarted it...but its still blank...I didn't save a blank thing over it (Im sure)...what happened? is there a way to restore it from a previous saved time? Please help me!


-Kristy


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

There may possibly have been had you not restarted the PC, if a temporary file was still open. Thats how Word operates, however Wordpad is just a rudimentary text editor so its also just as likely that a background temp file is not kept.

Look to ant temp files created around the time, see if they will open in Wordpad, but I really think you are out of luck somehow


----------



## Midnight6333 (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm sorry...how do you find temporary files?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Look for all files that were created at the time in the Temp directory, but as explained above once the program is closed the files are deleted anyway (if Wordpad ever created them, which is very doubtful, I think you need a full Word version or equivalent to have that feature).

Its a feature used by Word et al to be able to recover after a crash while the file was open, but in your case you closed everything, there was no crash.

I can only reiterate "I really think you are out of luck"


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

I realise this is a long shot .........

You might have inadvertantly changed the text to white, do you see anything if you click *Edit->Select all* ?

If there's nothing you can only have somehow cleared the document before saving it, in which
case, as kiwiguy says you're out of luck.


----------



## Midnight6333 (Sep 17, 2006)

Kitch - no there nothing when I change the font color and it wont let me select all...thank you tho it was a good idea....

kiwiguy- I'm sorry I'm still confused... Temp directory? where would it be located on my computer?...I think I do have a full word version...but even if I don't and there was no temp file created...atleast i'll know what to do if it happens again...


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

As we do not know what version of Windows you use, we cannot state where any directory will be with certainty, as it varies by version.

If you have Word installed, I wonder why you used Wordpad, as it offers no "autosave" features that *may* have helped...?


----------



## ATopSoft (Sep 11, 2005)

Midnight6333 said:


> I've been writing things in a wordpad document for a month now...updating it an saving..I just saved it a hour ago...and went back to it and everything is gone....its blank (disappered?) I thought it was a glitch so I had shutdown my computer and restarted it...but its still blank...I didn't save a blank thing over it (Im sure)...what happened? is there a way to restore it from a previous saved time? Please help me!
> 
> -Kristy


If your computer have been infected with virus, some virus maybe destroy your document.
And are you sure nobody touch your computer during your leaving?


----------



## ATopSoft (Sep 11, 2005)

kiwiguy said:


> As we do not know what version of Windows you use, we cannot state where any directory will be with certainty, as it varies by version.
> 
> If you have Word installed, I wonder why you used Wordpad, as it offers no "autosave" features that *may* have helped...?


There is no autosave feature in Word. There is only auto recovery feature in it.
See here,
http://word.mvps.org/faqs/general/AutomaticSave.htm

It's safe to open the url. That site is MS' MVP.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I am aware that there is only an autorecovery in Word, however if the program suffered a "glitch" as was suggested above it may have left that unclosed autorecovery file. So the outcome under Word may have been different.

However that is just semantics as Wordpad offers neither recovery or autosave option according to my research.


----------



## oceen (Oct 5, 2007)

I keep getting sorry but http://log.go.com/log?srvc everytime I go online to view an episode online!! what is this about? Can you help me?


----------



## oceen (Oct 5, 2007)

oceen said:


> I keep getting sorry but http://log.go.com/log?srvc everytime I go online to view an episode online!! what is this about? Can you help me?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Oceen, you are offtopic - if you have a question about something, please start your own thread and explain what you are trying to do.
Midnight, I am afraid you are almost certainly out of luck. If you right-click on your file and go to properties, what does it say the file size is? If it says 0 bytes, then your information is gone. If it is larger than that, then something still exists in the file - but the lack of the ability to select all almost certainly means it is gone.
Although it won't make any difference here as far as I know, if you want to find the temp files, click on the start button and go to Search. In the filename search bar, enter *.tmp (or possibly the first 3 letters of a file name, followed by a tilde (~) .tmp (like nam~.tmp).


----------

